# New XM SKYFI Radio!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Check it out! This is a new XM Radio!

http://prn.newscom.com/cgi-bin/pub/...=PRN-prnphotos-29226&redir=preview&tr=1&row=1

VERY COOL!


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Thanks for the lead on the new product Scott! Here is a link to Delphi giving more info. Looks like I will become a Sat radio as well as TV!

http://www.delphi.com/news/pressReleases/pr14992-09252002


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I plan on picking up one of those units when they become available. 

I use my satellite radio MUCH MORE then I watch my satellite TV. 

Once you have it your hooked!


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

That might work out perfectly for my wife and also as a unit in the house. The Sony unit did not look right in her car - nowhere to really place it in an Infiniti I30. I guess I should have put it in my Excursion but the Delphi looks great


----------



## Wyoming_Companion (Sep 17, 2002)

Twenty minutes in my car with XM Radio and my wife wants one!!!

The Delphi looks like a winner because of the portability.... the "boombox" add-on also looks like a "must have."

Does anyone know if Circuit City and Best Buy or a reputable mail order company will be selling these....AND SOON?!?!?!?!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Some Circuit City's are taking pre orders, others are not.

I would like one too, to be honest with you, they look like nice units.

I like the fact you can see whats on all the other channels while still listening to the channel you are on. My Sony PNP might be going on sale if I ever get my hands on one.


----------

